
You have better odds of winning $5M in the NY Lottery than you do of selling your company to Google (or Yahoo) - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2006/09/the_ma_lotto.html
======
ashu
the post just makes for a racy headline. nothing else. the sentiment is
correct, but the analogies couldn't have been crappier. all lotto players are
equal. all enterpreneurs aren't!

------
BrandonM
Additionally, millions of people play the lottery. Millions of people do not
start tech startups. So your odds are not better of winning the NY lottery.

------
gyro_robo
NY Lottery odds of winning, all 6 numbers: 1 in 45,057,474

5 + bonus: 1 in 7,509,579

How many start-ups are there? Your odds of becoming a millionaire have got to
be better by orders of magnitude.

<http://www.nylottery.org/ny/nyStore/cgi-
bin/ProdSubEV_Cat_401_SubCat_201671_NavRoot_320.htm>

------
danielha
Google and Yahoo aren't the only companies making acquisitions.

------
dpapathanasiou
While using the lottery is a poor choice of analogy (as others have pointed
out), I think his basic message is right: thinking that acquisition is the
exit is foolhardy, particularly when you have neither revenues nor a plan to
generate them.

------
Tichy
Somebody should pick up a book on probability theory before posting in his
blog...

------
pg
Depends who you are.

------
sabat
Who says you can't just be in it to build up a sizeable community and make
money from adsense? Blogga, please.

~~~
lupin_sansei
Exactly. This guy is doing okay with adsense
<http://plentyoffish.files.wordpress.com/2006/06/plentyoffishcheque2.jpg>

